# June Photo Contest



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Miss Elly, another great and fun theme.

Hope to see lots of entries.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Elly love the theme. Look forward to seeing all the great photos!.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Non eligible entry.
This is guilty but actually useful. Maggie grabs the remote when she needs to go potty.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Caught in the act. Have you seen my car keys?


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Not the best quality since I grabbed my cell phone to catch the guilty party. She sauntered past me thinking I didn't know she'd shredded the toilet paper. I think she was quite proud of herself since she's actually smiling as the toilet paper shreds hung out of her mouth.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is Max with some papers he chewed-up.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

This is Chloe after getting hold of a magazine that I hadn't read yet.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

What hole in the yard?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries, keep them coming all.

This is a fun theme!


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

*That wasn't meeeee!!!*

Toy?! What toy? I haven't seen any old toy?? Oh my goodness!! Where did this come from?? I haven't a clue about this!! :uhoh:


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Yummm.. I Smell CHICKEN....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Love this month's theme, looking forward to seeing all of your great entries!.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Haha it's lucky I can't enter this months competition, I would be so spoilt for choice for which photos to use!

Here's one not for entry 

'Dads shoe? No Mum, sorry, I haven't seen it!' :uhoh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries so far, hope to see many more.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Let's keep those photos coming of all your goldens 'Caught In The Act'!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations on winning May, Elly!!!

I willl submit a picture later!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries so far, hope to see many more!




1stGold13 said:


> Our May winner *elly* has chosen a fun theme for June
> *Guilty Goldens*
> 
> If you've caught your Golden in the act, looking guilty, somewhere you know that they know they shouldn't be we want to see it. Socks missing? Cat food empty? Busted while counter surfing? Or maybe it's just evidence you've found; shredded toilet paper and a suddenly shy Golden? If your Golden would be found guilty in most courts by direct or circumstantial evidence we want to see it so show us your Goldens caught in the act. Entries will be accepted until *Tuesday June 23rd.*
> ...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Guilty Tucker*

We came home one day to find that Tucker had gotten onto the counter and grabbed a five pound bag of flour. I had no idea that a dog might be attracted to flour! :doh: Tess go into it, too, but she's not in the picture. Tucker ate about half the bag and had funny white poop for days...


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

These are great! The "What??? I didn't do THAT" pix,,,


----------



## Boaz (Mar 28, 2015)

*Caught in the act*

No, I wasn't playing in the fireplace..... Why do you ask?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Loving all the entries so far, let's keep all those photos coming of your Guilty Goldens!.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Caught in the act... of digging a dead, mostly decomposed squirrel out from under the fence and then trying to eat it! And Jane took it away from me!!! Not fair!


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

What ! This is not my couch ??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries, keep them coming.

*Last day to submit an entry is Tuesday, June 23rd.*


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Comet and his love of kleenex
(I don't know why I can't get this image to go upright.)


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Loukia said:


> Comet and his love of kleenex
> (I don't know why I can't get this image to go upright.)


Haha! Piper would have devoured the Kleenex already!!! So cute!


----------



## Buffy's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I walked into the room and saw this and asked "Buffy, where is chicken?" hmmmm


----------



## queenbee (Mar 1, 2013)

Such great photos! I will have to see if I can find a "caught in the act photo". When Ruby was younger, we hadn't learned yet how good she was at getting on counters. One day, I came home and was petting her and noticed something sticky and white in the fur on her chest. I couldn't figure out what it was until later when I was cleaning up the kitchen and realized that the nearly new bag of mini marshmallows my niece had brought over for making hot chocolate had "disappeared". I checked Ruby's hiding spot (she stuffs wrappers and "evidence" in the couch cushions--I'm not kidding--I found a steak knife in there once!) and sure enough, I found shreds of the bag. Nowadays, we put everything on top of the fridge.


----------



## queenbee (Mar 1, 2013)

Loukia said:


> Comet and his love of kleenex
> (I don't know why I can't get this image to go upright.)


Ruby loves shredding Kleenex! She doesn't eat them, just shreds them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries everyone, hope to see more before the June 23rd Deadline!




1stGold13 said:


> Our May winner *elly* has chosen a fun theme for June
> *Guilty Goldens*
> 
> If you've caught your Golden in the act, looking guilty, somewhere you know that they know they shouldn't be we want to see it. Socks missing? Cat food empty? Busted while counter surfing? Or maybe it's just evidence you've found; shredded toilet paper and a suddenly shy Golden? If your Golden would be found guilty in most courts by direct or circumstantial evidence we want to see it so show us your Goldens caught in the act. Entries will be accepted until *Tuesday June 23rd.*
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your Guilty Goldens!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bumping up!.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Bear trying to inconspicuously steal plastic containers...


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Logan learned how to steal socks from Uncle Barnaby. 

Caught in action.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Melakat said:


> Logan learned how to steal socks from Uncle Barnaby.
> 
> Caught in action.


Logan,mum and I are so very proud of you. Great photo!. :wavey:


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Great entries so far, let's see some more.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

*Did you say no?*

Pretty sure I've posted this somewhere already, it just seems to be appropriate now as well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has submitted an entry, they're fantastic. 

Hope to see more before the *Tuesday, June 23rd* entry deadline.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us pictures of your_* Guilty Goldens*_-
last day to submit an entry is *Tuesday, June 23rd!*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Shoes...No, I haven't seen your shoes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries, enjoying seeing the pictures of your _*Guilty Goldens*_.

Keep them coming,* last day to submit an entry for the contest is Tuesday, June 23rd. *


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Shoes are also Daisy's toy of choice! She uses them as pillows too. Shredding Kleenex, holding socks, shoes, hats, and gloves. Goldens are all so similar and so silly.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

My brother Gunner did it.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bumping Up!.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sorry mom. Your socks were too tempting! - Ella

She wouldn't even look at me when I found her. I had wondered why she disappeared upstairs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*Too adorable......*_




bemyangell said:


> My brother Gunner did it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic entries all!

Just a reminder, the last day to submit a photo in the June Photo Contest is Tuesday, June 23rd if you want to join in on the fun. 

Show us your Guilty Goldens!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your Guilty Goldens!

Only a few days remaining to submit an entry, *Tuesday-June 23rd is the last day*!

Don't miss out!


----------



## Verdan (Sep 19, 2014)

A couple of Sinatra's recent adventures.
He performed a lobotomy on his favourite toy.
And then he wanted to know why was his chair's cushion mat so soft.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Time is drawing short to submit your guilty goldens.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

*Piper the money thief *

my entry:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your Guilty Goldens, today and tomorrow are the last two days to enter the contest.

Don't miss out!




1stGold13 said:


> Our May winner *elly* has chosen a fun theme for June
> *Guilty Goldens*
> 
> If you've caught your Golden in the act, looking guilty, somewhere you know that they know they shouldn't be we want to see it. Socks missing? Cat food empty? Busted while counter surfing? Or maybe it's just evidence you've found; shredded toilet paper and a suddenly shy Golden? If your Golden would be found guilty in most courts by direct or circumstantial evidence we want to see it so show us your Goldens caught in the act. Entries will be accepted until *Tuesday June 23rd.*
> ...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bumping Up!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last day for entries, has your Golden been guilty? Show us!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Today is the last day to submit a picture of your Guilty Golden(s) in the photo contest.


----------

